# Snow foam thread(pictures and video)please



## chrisc

Ok so see lots of people use it and it would be nice to have all different vid's and pic's in one thread.
Please post owt that you foam does not have to be snow foam

So ill start with this
View attachment 16324


And a video with my new pimped lance top
Bosch aquatec pro150 used for this





I will had more as I get chance or get something new


----------



## Razzzle

Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash 
2:1 with karcher k2.36






Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash 
5:1 with karcher k2.36


----------



## Mindis

^^^^ Did you spray snow foam on the engine?


----------



## Razzzle

Mindis said:


> ^^^^ Did you spray snow foam on the engine?


Nah, i just give it a rinse down every time I wash the car.

Daz.


----------



## Mindis

Razzzle said:


> Nah, i just give it a rinse down every time I wash the car.
> 
> Daz.


I need to wash my engine bay, but I am to afraid to spray water in there :wall:


----------



## Razzzle

Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash 
5:1 with Kranzle K10/120






Valet Pro Orange Pre Wash 
NEAT with Kranzle K10/120






Could only get a decent(ish) foam when I used it neat through the Kranzle.


----------



## chrisc

nice one razzle any chance you could put a picture of the item used in your post


----------



## Mindis

Chemical Guys NO TOUCH SNOW FOAM with Halfords HP1400 Pressure Washer and Challenge gun


----------



## Razzzle

aye mate, done good idea


----------



## chrisc

and what machine you have used mindis if you dont mind mukka:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

Razzzle said:


> aye mate, done good idea


Be nice for one place like a guide for all to see etc razzle.Going to do some more when i get some more cars


----------



## Razzzle

i've got super snow foam from mark @ AB and auto rae chems snow foam if anyone wants to swap 500ml or so to test any of them out?

I'm after trying magifoam and actimousse at the mo.

Daz.


----------



## jamie_s

Chris, is your amazing foam 90% down to the pressure washer you use? Because Im sure its not possible to get foam like that from your average domestic pressure washer is it? What pressure and flow rate does yours produce?


----------



## s70rjw

By h12orw at 2011-02-12








By h12orw at 2011-02-12








By h12orw at 2011-02-12








By h12orw at 2011-02-12
Rinsed 








By h12orw at 2011-02-12


----------



## chrisc

jamie_s said:


> Chris, is your amazing foam 90% down to the pressure washer you use? Because Im sure its not possible to get foam like that from your average domestic pressure washer is it? What pressure and flow rate does yours produce?


think it is a bit of both but i had a domestic karcher just as good.But i have a lot more stuff to foam which dont produce the foam like that.:thumb:
next time i will use the power washer in the avatar of mine.
212cc 7bhp
ryobi subaru

and on a tiny bosch eco i have to demo what different machines can do


----------



## chrisc

what did you use s70rjw and machine if you dont mind mukka:thumb:
and pic of prduct if you dont mind:thumb:


----------



## Phil1971

Nilfisk C120-2.6
Snow Foam Lance
Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam
Megs Shampoo Plus


----------



## s70rjw

chrisc said:


> what did you use s70rjw and machine if you dont mind mukka:thumb:
> and pic of prduct if you dont mind:thumb:


Karcher 4.600
Magifoam
I'll get a piccy up in the not too distant future
Foam lance from Elite :thumb::thumb:


----------



## mk2jon

Phil1971 said:


> Nilfisk C120-2.6
> Snow Foam Lance
> Valet Pro PH Neutral Snow Foam
> Megs Shampoo Plus


Sorry to hijack but what a great pic :thumb:


----------



## DavidClark

The good old yellow powerwasher
Foam lance
Cherry Snow Foam

And yes i cant help but make a mess with this stuff haha


----------



## chrisc

bet that part of your drive is alway's clean


----------



## DavidClark

Its one way off having a clean car and getting rid of the moss :speechles


----------



## CraigQQ

jamie_s said:


> Chris, is your amazing foam 90% down to the pressure washer you use? Because Im sure its not possible to get foam like that from your average domestic pressure washer is it? What pressure and flow rate does yours produce?


I get the same amount and thickness of foam.

just got my pressure washer 3 days ago and lance from autobrite group buy 2 days ago.

using magifoam through the autobrite lance with a Karcher K3.550 and its great foaming ability!

the foam was that thick with about an inch or inch and half of magifoam topped up to 3 inches with water. and the lance turned all the way down.. and it was just more than enough to do my whole car(crossover/4x4 job)


----------



## kstoilas

VP PH Neutral through my small Karcher










And after some dwelling


----------



## OILRS

K7 karcher with supa snow foam with a dash of poorboys wash n wax


----------



## Rlb-A4

Valet pro PH neutral Snow foam with karcher 2.59

This is after about 10 minutes of dwelling


----------



## Bratwurst

My wee Bro's Mini with AB Blue foam










Mine done using a mixture of AB Blue Foam and Yellow Foam










Check-out the radioactive run-off... :doublesho:lol:

Got Stjarnagloss Red Sno (which comes out pink) but not taken a photo yet of it in action.


----------



## jamie_s

Ive had pretty thick foam with the karcher 2.36 and magifoam, but nothing like yours chris. But yours comes out with a lot more force so must just be more powerfull










and after 35 mins


----------



## Phil1971

Looks like Shrek has sneezed over it.

Does the colour stain anything ?


----------



## CraigQQ

i hope thats someone your knows mondeo behind your mini :lol:

youve foamed the front of it!


----------



## Bratwurst

Phil1971 said:


> Looks like Shrek has sneezed over it.
> 
> Does the colour stain anything ?


:lol:

Yeah, it's stained my headlining. It seeped in through the crap seals of the back window a wee bit. Stains your hands too. If you use the blue one you end up looking like Papa Smurf.

After rinsing off, there is a very slight tinge on the white paint/stripes, but as soon as the shampoo and sponge touches it the tinge goes away.

TBH I don't use it any more due to the mess it makes of hands and the risk if I accidentally leave a window slightly open or something. :doublesho



CraigQQ said:


> i hope thats someone your knows mondeo behind your mini :lol:
> 
> youve foamed the front of it!


Yeah, it's my other wee Bro's Focus. He was a touch surprised when he saw it


----------



## Defined Reflections

Nilfisk 110 with AB supa snow foam,this car was pre rinsed before i foamed it so it was not clinging as good,dont ask me why but sometimes i like to pre rinse then foam if the car is realy bad, other times i put the foam straight on
The thickness of the foam seems to change depending on the water temp and snow foam ratio,ive had it go on realy realy thick before :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS

Only got a picture of when I used Megs Ultimate Wash n Wax. Great cleaning ability, foaming and smell. 

Nilfisk C120 Xtra
Snow Foam Lance 
Megs Ultimate Wash n Wax 200ml topped up with water.










http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/washi.../meguiars-ultimate-wash-and-wax/prod_681.html


----------



## chrisc

It cost me £500 last time i used meg's shampoo so i stay away from it now.dropped my triump sprint I had at the time while cleaning it and smashed fairing and screen.


----------



## nath69uk

Espuma Activo through a custom AB lance and a Honda GX200 6hp Interpump W154 pump.


----------



## chrisc

Autobrite pink foam

View attachment 16329


View attachment 16330


----------



## chrisc

AUTOSMART concentrated brushwash(autowash)
ryobi subaru 212cc 7bhp

View attachment 16331


View attachment 16332


View attachment 16333


AUTOSMART aquawax in lance pic taken after:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

AUTOSMART Duet
Bosch aquatec pro150

View attachment 16334


View attachment 16335


View attachment 16336


View attachment 16337


I tend to use shampoo more often now breaks down better


----------



## Bratwurst

The big pink van looks mental!! :doublesho:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

I got some of the new chemguys no touch foam so should be having a spray this weekend 

Daz.


----------



## chrisc

Razzzle said:


> I got some of the new chemguys no touch foam so should be having a spray this weekend
> 
> Daz.


I have orderd some of this today.so shall be giving it a blast on the weekend.And steve from wath as got the magifoam comeing so a little trade will take place and i will have a compare on them.And video just need a very mucky car now hope all the hype dont dissapoint:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

I will be adding chemical guys no wash foam in a couple of hours to this


----------



## GSVHammer

chrisc said:


> I have orderd some of this today.so shall be giving it a blast on the weekend.And steve from wath as got the magifoam comeing so a little trade will take place and i will have a compare on them.And video just need a very mucky car now hope all the hype dont dissapoint:thumb:


A pity you don't live in Carlisle, my Mondeo needs washed. It hasn't been done since Oct/Nov due to the weather and now ill health.
:detailer:


----------



## knightstemplar

CJS-086 said:


> Not the best, as this was my very first go at this...
> 
> I used Duragloss 901
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the result..


My favourite shampoo, didn't realise it foamed so good:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

Chemical guys no wash foam

View attachment 16398


200ml was put into the foam lance bottle measured by jug

View attachment 16399


Foam on car from a bosch aquatec 150 left to dwell for 20 mins

then blasted off
leaving a to the look a very clean car
View attachment 16400


My impressions from this was wow this is good tackle.As it had gone from this all over in general.
View attachment 16401


Then left to dry.for a few hours
And on checking it in garage 15 minutes ago this is where the wow factor stopped I am affraid.On removal of the foam I noticed how slow the water flowed maybe down to it not been waxed in a while?
Initail thoughts was this is going to be very clean but being honest it is not and at a average price of 80p per wash this i shall not be reordering im affraid.There is allround film still on the car which at this price I think it should have moved.
I shall take photos tomorrow in day light and try it on another car but my initial impression is it's a bit over rated.
Maybe on a less mucky car it may be better but at 80p average per wash it becomes very exspensive.This is my honest review on my first test of the item so no flameing me please.It is a unbiased review of it:thumb:


----------



## Martin_HDI

Don't have any pics, but I snow foamed my car twice today after each of the foam/rinse while it was wet it looked very very clean, but when it dried it looked very dirty, that was with a mad cherry foam I got from ebay with the lance.

my next snow foam is gonna be magifoam, can't wait


----------



## chrisc

They have there time and place foams and uses but with the chemicalguys no wash i was wanting it to do more than it did.


----------



## CraigQQ

My QQ.

Today my dad was repairing a broken bumper with body filler, and electric sanding with an orbital.

he came in to tell me he didnt realise the wind was carrying the dust so far back and it had covered my car in a layer of filler dust.

This is not a task i would have wanted to take on lightly without a p/w and snow foam.
the car was due to be washed tommorow, its not been washed since sunday as i was trying to get it a little more dirty to test my snow foam.

so the car was snowfoamed, left to dwell for 25minutes, and pressure washed off.. no 2bm wash after, car was left to dry naturally.

Im using a Karcher K3.550 water cooled x series with an Autobrite HD Foam Lance and Autobrites new MAGIFOAM. 
The reviews for this show heavily soiled 4x4's giving 95% no touch wash. and it made light work of the small amount of dirt on mine, and the filler dust was obsorbed and taken away with the foam.

picture time
Pressure Washer and lance

















Filler dust(worst area, rear of car) and general dirty car

















Car Foamed with 1 inch of magifoam in 1litre bottle topped up to 900ml with water.
Lance turned all the way to minus and nozzle turned to wide angle vertical spray.

















After 25 minutes dwell time.









Rinsed and left to air dry (wanted to attempt a touchless wash)

























poor quality photos due to iphone 3g camera being rubbish.

I went over the car with Megs UQD after it dried(after the pictures). and the supreme shine microfibre was spotless afterwards.. so no dirt left on car

lol car is spotless the bits that look like still have foam... thats the foam on the driveway that will still be there tommorow!

i like the megs towels for QD as they are a bit less fluffy than my dodo ones, which are best for wax and final buff.
the megs ones tend to wipe the QD into the surface rather than absorb in the towel imo..

also, the car has a good number of layers of wax/protection on, so this may have added to the fact it worked so well as no touch! 
althought it worked a treat on my dads car after one month of no washing after winter.. without a touch removed everything.. then removed all the filler dust from his car aswell as general mud (not as bad as the filler dust on mine) and he had no lsp whatsoever. until today lol


----------



## david g

chrisc said:


> Chemical guys no wash foam
> 
> View attachment 16398
> 
> 
> 200ml was put into the foam lance bottle measured by jug
> 
> View attachment 16399
> 
> 
> Foam on car from a bosch aquatec 150 left to dwell for 20 mins
> 
> then blasted off
> leaving a to the look a very clean car
> View attachment 16400
> 
> 
> My impressions from this was wow this is good tackle.As it had gone from this all over in general.
> View attachment 16401
> 
> 
> Then left to dry.for a few hours
> And on checking it in garage 15 minutes ago this is where the wow factor stopped I am affraid.On removal of the foam I noticed how slow the water flowed maybe down to it not been waxed in a while?
> Initail thoughts was this is going to be very clean but being honest it is not and at a average price of 80p per wash this i shall not be reordering im affraid.There is allround film still on the car which at this price I think it should have moved.
> I shall take photos tomorrow in day light and try it on another car but my initial impression is it's a bit over rated.
> Maybe on a less mucky car it may be better but at 80p average per wash it becomes very exspensive.This is my honest review on my first test of the item so no flameing me please.It is a unbiased review of it:thumb:


You say you left it to dry for a few hours?Did you leave it drying outside and why would you leave it to dry ? ,its quite possible it hasnt been rinsed properly if it has left a film over the car , my daily driver hadnt been washed in 4 weeks and after using the new foam it looked as if it had been treated to a 2 bucket method wash ,give it another try tomorrow and let me know how you get on with it :thumb:


----------



## Bowler

Car still looking good QQK but time to buy a camera £65 should buy something good enough mate


----------



## chrisc

david g said:


> You say you left it to dry for a few hours?Did you leave it drying outside and why would you leave it to dry ? ,its quite possible it hasnt been rinsed properly if it has left a film over the car , my daily driver hadnt been washed in 4 weeks and after using the new foam it looked as if it had been treated to a 2 bucket method wash ,give it another try tomorrow and let me know how you get on with it :thumb:


1-Yes left it to dry for a few hours.
2-left it to dry to see the true ability of product in the garage straight after rinse.
3-why because it is called no wash foam so i presume no agitation
4-yes it had very good rinse
5-while wet yes it did look as though it was sparkley clean(2bm)
6-Yes i will give it another go and let you know how i got on:thumb:

Dont take it as a dig at your products like some other manufactures do on here please.Im just baseing my info on what i have personaly seen and acheived.I will try on other cars van etc.

and this is what was used PW wise.
So plenty of power
View attachment 16402


----------



## CraigQQ

Bowler said:


> Car still looking good QQK but time to buy a camera £65 should buy something good enough mate


lol yeah i really need a better camera bowler. contract is up soon though gonna get desire HD so 8mp camera should be better.

i was gonna try the chem guys no touch snow foam, the results on the gb for it look good.

David, is it really no touch? whats the dwell time? 
was thinking of getting some at the open day :thumb:


----------



## slobodank

I use these wash soap Cherry Bubbles and  Karcher Foam nozzle, 0.6 litre Karcher k 2.93


----------



## Avanti

Time to join the party


----------



## chrisc

getting a good collection together now be nice to see some tfr's some of the strong stuff


----------



## Razzzle

Not had chance to get out with all this rain yet


----------



## A.B

Id like to see something that can remove dirt within 10 minutes, i dont care about lsp safe just strip the dirt off.


----------



## chrisc

Razzzle said:


> Not had chance to get out with all this rain yet


inch in snow this morning when i woke up then pissed it down rest of day.Saveing my van for a good test tuesday wednesday will have 1200 mile on from monday just gone so should me nice and mucky:thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

chrisc said:


> inch in snow this morning when i woke up then pissed it down rest of day.Saveing my van for a good test tuesday wednesday will have 1200 mile on from monday just gone so should me nice and mucky:thumb:


According to met check it should be OK weather wise round here tomorrow, need to give this new CG foam a run out.

Daz.


----------



## Razzzle

Wheres Avanti's last post gone? something about low powered washers?


----------



## Avanti

Razzzle said:


> Wheres Avanti's last post gone? something about low powered washers?


I deleted it so as not to go off topic :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

Rec'd my sample of CG NTSF(No Touch Snow Foam) this week so finally managed to get out and have a go with it today since the weather was al-right.

So I was up just before lunch, so bacon sarnie to power me though the afternoon was in order

All foams were sprayed on and left for 5mins in the 1st part of this test...










After that was washed down with a cuppa it was time to get the gear setup



















so, the lineup









left to right, 1:1 product to foam, 200ml foam to 300ml water, neat foam.

next sprayed on one of my other foams so that I could see if it was doing anything different.




























Not a bad clean,

Next up was the neat NTSF on the front passenger door.





































foam really was dripping off in big clumps, you can also see some dirt in with it also.



















So, used neat gives a good foam, and I think it would have lasted for 20/30min dwell time if I had left it, but I wanted to make it fair, so 5mins dwell time for all the foams.

so next up is the snow foam at 1:1 water to prduct




























as you can see above, the dirt that is being pulled off with the foam again. after the 5mins again rinsed off










If i'd of gone over this with the jetwash with a bit more accuracy i think it would have removed the bits that i've missed and you can just make out my swipe mark...

next up its the 200ml of foam to 300ml of water..














































so theres a bit of traffic film left on there, but again, I think a longer dwell time than 5mins and a better jetwash off would have brought it up a bit better.

So after that I was happy with the 200ml foam to 300ml water, so I went round and foamed the car again, heres a pic of the back, what the foam had to deal with.





































You can see, there is a little area where the foam hasnt managed to take any traffic film off, maybe this was because I didnt give it a full on coverage of foam, or a propper rinse, who knows?

Foam was then left to dwell on the whole car again for 5mins before being rinsed off.
















So overall, Its cleaned better than the other foams that I have used, and If left to dwell longer, I think it should be a 90% touchless wash.

Daz.


----------



## DW58

I too have used what Razzle has christened *CG NTSF* (Chemical Guys No Touch Snow Foam) for the first time today.


Kärcher K4.600 PW
300ml of CG NTSF topped up to 1.0lt with water @ 40°
HD Snow Foam Lance set about ¼turn back from the "-" setting.
2010 VW Golf Match 1.4TSi 122PS in Candy White - last washed 3 weeks ago, pretty dirty.
Apologies, did the wash as usual at my Parents' and had forgotten to pack my camera in my rush to drag SWMBO out of the house.

Gave the car a rinse with the PW, left to sheet off for 5 minutes, applied foam from PW, it produced a really thick clinging foam, left to dwell for 10-15 minutes during which time foam and dirt could clearly be seen to drip off of the car.

Rinsed off after 15 minutes dwell time, the car was pretty clean with the exception of a little TF which was then removed using a 2BM wash and Nanolex Reactivating Shampoo.

This is the third type of Snow Foam I have used on this car using the same equipment, the others being ValetPro phNeutral and Meguiar's Hyper Wash.

Snow foams used in order of efficiency with comments:


CF NTSF - excellent dwell, as close to no touch as possible, excellent.
Meguiar's Hyper Wash - dwells well, removed dirt reasonably well, but leaves fair residue.
ValetPro phNeutral Snow foam - Reasonable dwell, but negligible dirt removal, only of use on near clean car.
In my opinion, the new Chemical Guys No touch Snow Foam is by far the best of the three and will be my foam of choice in future unless something better comes along.


----------



## balz

stumbled upon an old pic using autobrite super snowfoam via an autobrite foam lance and karcher pressure washer.


----------



## Avanti

Razzzle said:


> Rec'd my sample of CG NTSF(No Touch Snow Foam) this week so finally managed to get out and have a go with it today since the weather was al-right.
> 
> So I was up just before lunch, so bacon sarnie to power me though the afternoon was in order
> 
> All foams were sprayed on and left for 5mins in the 1st part of this test...
> 
> After that was washed down with a cuppa it was time to get the gear setup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YouTube - CG No Touch Snow Foam Rinse
> 
> So overall, Its cleaned better than the other foams that I have used, and If left to dwell longer, I think it should be a 90% touchless wash.
> 
> Daz.


Nice review Razzle, ya got me tempted to get a Kranzle, good demo of the rinse off technique along with a good flow rate machine too :thumb:


----------



## Razzzle

Avanti said:


> Nice review Razzle, ya got me tempted to get a Kranzle, good demo of the rinse off technique along with a good flow rate machine too :thumb:


Tbh, If you've got the money kicking about spare to buy a kranzle I would, the difference between my karcher k2.36 and this is night and day.

You've just got to remember to hold the trigger open so that water is flowing through the machine before turning it on! blew a fuse earlier, luckily I had some spares - Its also not recommended to be run through an extention lead, though I think if you can get one thats 1.25mm² 3core cable I think you should be OK i'm on the lookout for one as I could sometimes use the extra rather than having it through the window of my house.

Cheers

Daz.


----------



## Avanti

Razzzle said:


> Tbh, If you've got the money kicking about spare to buy a kranzle I would, the difference between my karcher k2.36 and this is night and day.
> 
> You've just got to remember to hold the trigger open so that water is flowing through the machine before turning it on! blew a fuse earlier, luckily I had some spares - Its also not recommended to be run through an extention lead, though I think if you can get one thats 1.25mm² 3core cable I think you should be OK i'm on the lookout for one as I could sometimes use the extra rather than having it through the window of my house.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz.


The extension lead I have is heavy duty multi core, I think my machine is 2.8kw , but therse new ones seem more effecient, I agree with the flow rate, and do feel many are missing out with their Nilfisk and karchers for the sake of a few 10s of pounds extra layout, is it a quiet machine in use?


----------



## Razzzle

Yep its a lot quieter than my old Karcher machine, just sounds loud on the vids as the microphone is really sensitive


----------



## JJ_

I am just chiming in here, noticed a few comments regarding how products have left a film of dirt. 

I have to say this is acceptable for me, I don't think the manufacturers are really making then snow foam products to replace the two bucket method.

What I feel the better foamers have given us is a brilliant way of reducing the marring in the wash technique. I don't really want a foam which removes the wash buckets from my wash process as I think the trade off is a very harsh foam.


----------



## Avanti

JJ_ said:


> I am just chiming in here, noticed a few comments regarding how products have left a film of dirt.
> 
> I have to say this is acceptable for me, I don't think the manufacturers are really making then snow foam products to replace the two bucket method.
> 
> What I feel the better foamers have given us is a brilliant way of reducing the marring in the wash technique.* I don't really want a foam which removes the wash buckets from my wash process as I think the trade off is a very harsh foam.*


none of them should be harsh on wax, basically you have a water based solution on a hydrophobic coating, which should just rinse off :thumb: 
I'm much impressed with razzle's videos, not only as he also demonstrates good technique, it is clear (to me anyway) where a good flow rate machine is a must have in one's armoury :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ

what would be determined as a good flow rate?

i noticed the price i paid for my karcher i could have had the nilfisk for a little more money with about 100 litres per hour more flow. 

i have the karcher k3.550, so its 420 l/h flow rate. (purchased before nilfisk model was seen)


----------



## chrisc

Is this a good flow and bar then avanti im not up on all this.But it does give a very good kick.Ill get some petrol and give it ago with this

View attachment 16436


----------



## steve from wath

well today
had a chance to use the fabled magifoam
this car has not been cleaned for approx 1 month
loads of grime and crap on it
underneath its well protected lets see how much cleaner we can get it looking

before






car was then left to dwell for 20 mins
no agitation was done at all,on the body or wheels
just let Autobrite magifoam work away
after its certainly a lot cleaner
_*not a total "no need to wash"*_but aload better,didnt clean after will leave for a warmer day and more time
*would i use again?*
certainly,if the car hadnt been left so long since its last wash,im sure you could get away ,with just a foam and dry

afters a bit long but you can see a vast improvemnet
well done Mark another winner from the Autobrite team






and a few pics as well


----------



## Razzzle

CraigQQ said:


> what would be determined as a good flow rate?
> 
> i noticed the price i paid for my karcher i could have had the nilfisk for a little more money with about 100 litres per hour more flow.
> 
> i have the karcher k3.550, so its 420 l/h flow rate. (purchased before nilfisk model was seen)


*Cleaning Power*
It is just a guide to compare machines (if you take the flow in lpm x Pressure in Bars and divide by 600) this will give you a number to compare machines - It's not set in concrete but it's not a bad guide.
However when using HOT water then things are a bit different - the cleaning power goes up.



chrisc said:


> Is this a good flow and bar then avanti im not up on all this.But it does give a very good kick.Ill get some petrol and give it ago with this
> 
> View attachment 16436


Whats the LPM and rated Pressure in bars?

Cheers

Daz.


----------



## Razzzle

Steve,

Magifoam seems to like "skin" over on the top of the car? well thats what it looks like in the 2nd video, CG NTSF also seems to do this.

Magifoam looks pretty decent as well, might have to try and get my hands on a ltr.

Dont need to order anything at the moment though, and im not going to be paying for a 1ltr of the stuff + post just to try it out.
£10.99 for a ltr of magifoam + £4.49 postage minus DW Discount still comes out at over £15 for one ltr of foam

Daz


----------



## chrisc

done a good review there steve did you work out youtube easy enough then?


----------



## Avanti

CraigQQ said:


> what would be determined as a good flow rate?
> 
> i noticed the price i paid for my karcher i could have had the nilfisk for a little more money with about 100 litres per hour more flow.
> 
> i have the karcher k3.550, so its 420 l/h flow rate. (purchased before nilfisk model was seen)





chrisc said:


> Is this a good flow and bar then avanti im not up on all this.But it does give a very good kick.Ill get some petrol and give it ago with this


Many budget machines are 360l/h or 6/l per minute, although 440l/h does not seem much more it is 25%, and the extra could be enough for the grime to not withold any longer and give in to the pressure :thumb:
Chris 640 is high and good , I know mine can strip bark off a tree or pierce a fence panel without fuss, I'm surprised you did not get more success with many of the products using that machine, often you will see the muck rinse away and you know no wipe is necessary, I think Razzle's and my video show the benefit of rinsing bottom upwards, as the remaining solution has a 2nd and 3rd go at the lower sections where it is required most :thumb:


----------



## Avanti

Razzzle said:


> *Cleaning Power*
> It is just a guide to compare machines (if you take the flow in lpm x Pressure in Bars and divide by 600) this will give you a number to compare machines - It's not set in concrete but it's not a bad guide.
> However when using HOT water then things are a bit different - the cleaning power goes up.
> 
> Whats the LPM and rated Pressure in bars?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Daz.


Chris's Ryobi appears to be 207bar 640l/h :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

I dont use the yellow PW that much avanti use my bosch but will do a test with it to see the difference.


----------



## Avanti

Nice work Steve from Wrath, I have some Magifoam on the way, how much product did you put in the bottle (answer preferably in ml )


----------



## Dre

Avanti said:


> Nice work Steve from Wrath, I have some Magifoam on the way, how much product did you put in the bottle (answer preferably in ml )


Looking good indeed, I don't get the foam so thick as that, also interest in how much ML was in the bottle.


----------



## steve from wath

Avanti said:


> Nice work Steve from Wrath, I have some Magifoam on the way, how much product did you put in the bottle (answer preferably in ml )


about an inch in old money or 25mm 
turn the nozzle on the lance to produce a nice thick l;ayer


----------



## Avanti

steve from wath said:


> about an inch in old money or 25mm
> turn the nozzle on the lance to produce a nice thick l;ayer


Ok what is the diameter of the bottle (I should be able to guestimate the ml then :thumb:


----------



## steve from wath

Razzzle said:


> Steve,
> 
> Magifoam seems to like "skin" over on the top of the car? well thats what it looks like in the 2nd video, CG NTSF also seems to do this.
> 
> Magifoam looks pretty decent as well, might have to try and get my hands on a ltr.
> 
> Dont need to order anything at the moment though, and im not going to be paying for a 1ltr of the stuff + post just to try it out.
> £10.99 for a ltr of magifoam + £4.49 postage minus DW Discount still comes out at over £15 for one ltr of foam
> 
> Daz


i got mine from group buy @20£ for 5l so works out ok
good stuff and i like it
if you ever near me u can have a sample to try


----------



## steve from wath

Avanti said:


> Ok what is the diameter of the bottle (I should be able to guestimate the ml then :thumb:


off hand i dont know they are the usual handi grip bottles i think they are 936 ml ???


----------



## MilesBetter

Dre said:


> Looking good indeed, I don't get the foam so thick as that, also interest in how much ML was in the bottle.





steve from wath said:


> about an inch in old money or 25mm
> turn the nozzle on the lance to produce a nice thick l;ayer


+ 1 I have been using about an inch in the AB lance bottle and gives me uber gillette foam with the knob twisted nearly all the way over


----------



## MilesBetter

I have a few MF threads and posts scattered about so will collate them all and post up here for all as reference of my findings.


----------



## Select Detail




----------



## Avanti

Well it looks like an inch is 150ml (in my foam bottle) 

Some magifoam in action










I put 150ml and topped up to 350ml water (as that is roughly what covers a car with my washer)

Lower door before










Applying foam video












and 5 mins later










after 5 mins rinse down video












drying video


----------



## MilesBetter

Looks good :thumb:



Avanti said:


> Well it looks like an inch is 150ml (in my foam bottle)
> 
> Some magifoam in action
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put 150ml and topped up to 350ml water (as that is roughly what covers a car with my washer)
> 
> Lower door before
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Applying foam video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and 5 mins later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after 5 mins rinse down video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drying video


----------



## chrisc

What you reckon to the hd foam lance then avanti.And would you normally go that close when doing a rinse


----------



## Avanti

chrisc said:


> What you reckon to the hd foam lance then avanti.And would you normally go that close when doing a rinse


If you like mouse type foam, then yes it good, the dwelling was long standing, but like razzle , I rinsed down after 5 mins, the lance distance is fine, it is the spray pattern to be wary of, the needle pattern is asking for trouble


----------



## chrisc

Avanti said:


> If you like mouse type foam, then yes it good, the dwelling was long standing, but like razzle , I rinsed down after 5 mins, the lance distance is fine, it is the spray pattern to be wary of, the needle pattern is asking for trouble


yes i noticed it being wide myn seems alot more narrower at full.Going to buy a new lance when mark at autobrite opens is shop up as i noticed in a thread he did the pattern of the spray.


----------



## davewhitt

this is my attempt with snowfoam 
Valet Pro - PH Neutral Snow Foam
the lance was from tim @cyc


----------



## BangorGav

Mix of the Autobrite Coloured Foams
Halfords Washer
Autobrite Lance


----------



## chrisc

Used the no wash again on van yesterday got would say 60percent off.I am still 50-50 on it though.But van had done 1400 mile since last monday so maybe i was exspecting to much.


----------



## chrisc

Pictures of film what is left this is what i mean
BEFORE
View attachment 16472

DWELLING
View attachment 16473

AFTER RINSE
View attachment 16474


I was pushed for time so this is best to describe what i mean.
The van had done 1400 mileish gave or take a bit


----------



## Razzzle

Looks like its not foaming very well ?? what ratio was used?

I managed to get a really thick foam from mine and it was still about on the drive 4hrs later and looked a lot thicker than yours on the car after 5mins.

Daz


----------



## Avanti

chrisc said:


> Pictures of film what is left this is what i mean
> 
> AFTER RINSE
> View attachment 16474
> 
> 
> I was pushed for time so this is best to describe what i mean.
> The van had done 1400 mileish gave or take a bit


That looks strange Chris, as there is water beading (which suggests the panels are waxed) but the film has not even reduced


----------



## chrisc

Avanti said:


> That looks strange Chris, as there is water beading (which suggests the panels are waxed) but the film has not even reduced


yes it has Bilthamber hydra wax on been on about 2 week


Razzzle said:


> Looks like its not foaming very well ?? what ratio was used?
> 200ML measured in jug
> I managed to get a really thick foam from mine and it was still about on the drive 4hrs later and looked a lot thicker than yours on the car after 5mins.
> second picture after a good 10 minutes or more
> Daz


give me five minutes i will show you how thick it was ill upload a ten second video i did


----------



## chrisc

As you can see it is thick even at wide which i dont normally do it is half of that as in my others for a car i did.
It's hard trying to hold camera and lance at same time


----------



## Avanti

chrisc said:


> As you can see it is thick even at wide which i dont normally do it is half of that as in my others for a car i did.
> It's hard trying to hold camera and lance at same time


What ratio did you use for the video Chris?


----------



## Avanti

Today used the AG pressure wash, but will feature all of the products shown 







in this thread

used 300ml product and 400ml water to clean 2 cars



the dwell time was about 3 mins which was ample

the pictures are after a rinse down and dry :thumb:


----------



## chrisc

Avanti said:


> What ratio did you use for the video Chris?


200ml with jug maybe bit more sf.And about 400ml water at a guess
Doing dads car or brothers girlfreinds car so will be accurate with measurements.If im not impressed then will just give it up as a bad job.Seen autosmart rep in mcdonalds today any how while i was finishing a job and he is going to sort me a 25ltr out of acctimouse.So going to give that a go:thumb:.
cost wise avanti i would rather pay £10 more for a 25ltr if its good:thumb:


----------



## chrisc

Got a 25ltr of bubblegum snowfoam arriveing this week cant wait for that.Even if it's rubbish smell will be good


----------



## Avanti

Just to add another










added 150ml water and applied to the vehicle


----------



## LeadFarmer

My Land Rover Defender 110 hiding under Magifoam, applied with a Karcher K650 and Autobrite HD foam lance.


----------



## Gareth2665

Nilfisk C120 with foam lance and Magifoam.


----------



## Avanti

Couple more to add

Carplan /triplwax pressure washer shampoo





















this is the product dwelling, the product 'fizzing' was quite loud 












followed up by some triplewax polish 



















and also some SSF which was donated to me



this I will have to retry as whhat was wierd was that it did not immediately mouse foam, and it was awkward trying to capture the full effect with the camera in one hand and the heavy lance in the other


----------



## Avanti

Hey am I the only one keeping this going?

Anyways










video


----------



## apmaman

7 pumps of magifoam and the rest water










Edit:

Has anyone tried that shampoo that can be left to air dry so you dont need to dry the car through a lance yet? I think carplan or turtle wax make it.

I've seen a picture of it on here but I cant seem to remember where.


----------



## chrisc

they will be a lot more now avanti now weather is getting better


----------



## Razzzle

I'll be doing a couple more once my stuff from avanti arrives in the post 

Daz.


----------



## xboxman02

Karcher 399M washer 
Autobrite foam lance
Pink stuff is AB snowfoam - i now use the yellow magifoam a much more dense foam but havent any pics of the magifoam just yet















































had a spare space here so just thought i would fill it :driver:


----------



## matthewrblack

IronX soap gel


----------



## martyp

I like this one,

ValetPRO pH neutral SF


----------



## [email protected]

Magifoam :thumb:


----------



## LeadFarmer

Very happy with my Autobrite HD Foam Lance, used it for a second time today. Certainly gets the neighbours curtains twitching

Is there any way of making it spray out horizontally, instead of vertically? Was going to take it apart and see if I can adjust it. Also, can the arc of spray be narrowed by adjusting anything internally?


----------



## Razzzle

Just a quick one from me today - No rinse vid or after pictures as its now raining and started when I was half way through, why is it always like this???

Anyway - Avanti kindly sent me some magifoam and some BH autofoam so it was a good reason to crack out the kranzle 

Equipment used:

Kranzle K10/120
Autobrite Direct - HD Foam Lance
Autobrite Direct - Magifoam(Cheers Avanti)

Mix was 125ml Magifoam









375ml Water









Soiling on the car was not that much as its only done 100miles last week if that!


























Foam Being applied (Found that if I balanced the camera on my dining room outside window ledge could get the car in perfect - but a bit dodgey for the camera being there)






Foam Dwelling Pics


































Foam was left to dwell for about 5-7 minutes, I get bored of waiting for it so it doesnt get left on that long.

Will update this with some more pictures once its stopped raining and I can get outside to assess the clean.

Zaino Z5 - 1 layer on bonnet and drivers front wing, beading seems to be un-affected so far.

Autobrite Direct Distinction thats on the rest of the car seems to be unaffected also, this has been on 2/3months now and I think that its really under rated.

Daz.


----------



## Sirmally2

Unfortunatly, my HD Lance has arrived with 5.5l of ssf, and i cant use it as its my birthday present and thats not til saturday.... im ITCHING to get out there to use it! I hate my mrs at times!!!!


----------



## LeadFarmer

Ill swap you my Mrs for your Mrs.


----------



## Avanti

AB Citrus Pearl Shampoo 70ml + 400ml water










Foaming, was good, but had moved the nozzle by accident


----------



## Hark

Right really stupid question then....

Can I buy this snow foam stuff from Halfords and then use the bottle attachment on my karcher, rather than buying a lance atachment for hose pipe? 

This site is dangerous, keeps making me spend money.


----------



## Avanti

Hark said:


> Right really stupid question then....
> 
> Can I buy this snow foam stuff from Halfords and then use the bottle attachment on my karcher, rather than buying a lance atachment for hose pipe?
> 
> This site is dangerous, keeps making me spend money.


Yes, but don't expect the same results, please create a new thread to pose questions :thumb:


----------



## Sirmally2

I'm going to use the snowfoam on our 42ft static caravan at the weekend. I will post pictures when ive done


----------



## Chicane

balz said:


> stumbled upon an old pic using autobrite super snowfoam via an autobrite foam lance and karcher pressure washer.


how did you do that photo collage thing?


----------



## tehglu




----------



## chrisc

18021 views did not exspect that when i posted it:thumb:

Ill try and get some more up if im not busy this week


----------



## Razzzle

Another one from me, shot these vids last week but couldnt make my mind up on the foam so waited until I had given it another try:

Kranzle K10/120
AB HD Foam Lance
Bilt Hamber Autofoam (Cheers Avanti)

150ml foam
350ml water

Foam Application:





Foam was then left for 5mins to do its stuff and then PW rinsed off.

Rinse:





And finally a bit of Zaino beading after the rinse down






I personally dont like this foam as it could not remove some dust that was left on the car, after yesterdays fishing trip down a couple of dusty tracks, had to go over it with what I had left of the CG NTSF and that removed it.

Daz :thumb:


----------



## andy monty

you sure of your Dilution ratio there Razzzle?


i find it cleans very well

oh seen as your from Pock Hello from Goole :wave:


----------



## [email protected]

Curious!

No protection on this car at all!



















Curious applied through a Autobrite foam lane





































Left to dwell










A simple rinse
Definitely protection left from a wash with Curious!
































































It left a great shine that needed a quick dry with a Microfibre to reveal a shiny Passatt!

Thankyou!:thumb:


----------



## ChrisD




----------



## dwmc

before 


















a good covering



















ready for rinsing



















as you can see from last pic the snowfoam has done whats its meant to do .

must add that the car is well protected which makes all the difference aswell


----------



## MilesBetter

Looking good  when can we get our hands on some of this to try, cheers :thumb:



autobrite-direct said:


> Curious!
> 
> No protection on this car at all!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curious applied through a Autobrite foam lane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Left to dwell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A simple rinse
> Definitely protection left from a wash with Curious!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It left a great shine that needed a quick dry with a Microfibre to reveal a shiny Passatt!
> 
> Thankyou!:thumb:


----------



## Ferretdw

Where can I but AB Blue Foam or AB Green foam ?


----------



## MilesBetter

Ferretdw said:


> Where can I but AB Blue Foam or AB Green foam ?


From AB I would guess


----------



## Avanti

MilesBetter said:


> From AB I would guess


You said it, we all thought it


----------



## Bratwurst

Ferretdw said:


> Where can I but AB Blue Foam or AB Green foam ?


AB being Autobrite :thumb:


----------



## Ferretdw

And yet, I can't see it on their webby?


----------



## Avanti

Ferretdw said:


> And yet, I can't see it on their webby?


They have probabaly changed the lines they offer, would be worth posting the request on the AB section :thumb:


----------



## Bratwurst

I don't think it's ever actually appeared on the AB site.

It stains fabric (and skin) with ease, so is actually pretty 'dangerous' to use... imagine a light interior and a slightly open window...

While it looks brilliant covering a car in mad looking foam, it's a bit of a pain. the worry of it soaking in through seals and seeping into fabric (like my headlining! ) the deep coloured run-off making neighbours concerned about chemicals etc, the staining of the skin and ending up looking like either a Simpson/Shrek/A Smurf depending on which colour used...

The fun doesn't out-weigh the worry or the annoyance, that's why I have nearly 2L sitting unused and may never be used again.


----------



## MilesBetter

wee_green_mini said:


> ... that's why I have nearly 2L sitting unused and may never be used again.


Looks like you have a buyer


----------



## Ferretdw

I'll stick to standard white lol


----------



## rnwd202295x

DavidClark said:


> The good old yellow powerwasher
> Foam lance
> Cherry Snow Foam
> 
> And yes i cant help but make a mess with this stuff haha


What sort of dilution are you using dave?


----------



## chrisc

cg no wash 100ml
minstal cherry sf 700ml

Used 800ml neat today over the top yes but just fancied a change mixing the two turned it almost black

View attachment 17281


View attachment 17282

In future im going to rince then snow and just clean it then with bucket and snowfoam already applied.
As i think before it is just a waste of time imo


----------



## jamesmut

Thought I'd add to this thread. Actimousse XLS (the new version)


----------



## chrisc

]Thought I'd add to this thread. Actimousse XLS (the new version)




How does it compare to the standard sf does it work?
As in shift the muck or give you a placebo like some of the snowfoams do


----------



## Razzzle

Interesting in that, 

Fancy doing a sample run James? as my rep will only sell in 25ltrs - which is OK if i get on with the product, but how can I be sure without buying 25ltrs :lol: .

Daz.


----------



## jamesmut

chrisc said:


> ]Thought I'd add to this thread. Actimousse XLS (the new version)
> 
> How does it compare to the standard sf does it work?
> As in shift the muck or give you a placebo like some of the snowfoams do


I did some before and after pics as well:





































Only had my iphone for pictures so quality is not great. I think it works to a point - I think if you've got something incredibly dirty you may always need to put some manual labour in - the truck in the pics hasn't been washed for a couple of weeks and has nothing in the way of lsp on it so the foam does a decent enough job.


----------



## jamesmut

Razzzle said:


> Interesting in that,
> 
> Fancy doing a sample run James? as my rep will only sell in 25ltrs - which is OK if i get on with the product, but how can I be sure without buying 25ltrs :lol: .
> 
> Daz.


Sadly I think I'd get into all sorts of trouble with the network if I started sending samples around the countryside!!! Ask your rep very nicely to dem it for you??


----------



## nick7

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/7420205.htm?_$ja=tsid:11527|cc:|prd:7420205|cat:garden+and+diy+%2F+pressure+washers+%2F+electric+pressure+washers+%2F#pdpProductReviews

bought that the other day and a Snow Foam lance with Kew/Alto end.

just a quick question. i take it i have to take off the attachment to the gun on pressure washer for it to go in or have i got wrong lance?


----------



## shaziman

Avanti said:


> Couple more to add
> 
> Carplan /triplwax pressure washer shampoo


Is this pH Neutral?


----------



## Avanti

shaziman said:


> Is this pH Neutral?


No, should it be? 
You have to understand that not everybody buys into this "oh it's ph neutral so must be safe or good"
Up until now, I have not known the wash solutions to strip wax :thumb:


----------



## mishy

1" of magifoam + warm water in AB lance via cheapie Karcher 2.91m, a fews mins after. It was clearly liftin dirt off the tyres in particular. Good fun. could get it thicker with 2" magiform but no real need, plenty of time to brush the shuts and trim etc.


----------



## Carshine

*Autobrite MagiFoam* via Foma 737:



















*Stjärnagloss Red Snö*:



















*Chemical Guys No Touch:*


----------



## SurGie

Rlb-A4 said:


> Valet pro PH neutral Snow foam with karcher 2.59
> 
> This is after about 10 minutes of dwelling


Mine is like that after about 45 secs and tbh im not very impressed with this foam stuff. All the vids etc iv seen are nothing like the products pictures of the foam.

Is it a good idea to mix car shampoo into the foam to get better/longer foam cling ?

I have posted a foam tech thread recently. Mine is not quite as good as the very first video but better than the running ones iv just seen. So iv managed an in-between type of action with the foam. I used the Karcher K2 pressure washer with Bilt Hamber snow foam.

I think it would help if the cars were more dirty so the foam clings to that for the full ten minutes it needs ?


----------



## BrAtKo

I have been used the Magifoam and Autobrite foam lancer, Karcher 2.04 (only 100 bar). The ratio 60ml Magifoam : 440ml warm water and max. minus set on the lance tap (quite fast consumption it has).

  
Tools / just after spraying / 10 minutes later (sun is not good frienda)


----------



## Avanti

AG BSC 50ml










topped up with water to 350ml










through the lance (video click to play)



although not foamed massively, the dwell was pretty stable :thumb:










After the rinse and dry off, just like Kellogs cornflakes, you forget how good it is


----------



## Razzzle

not had my pw and foam out in a while, might have to give it a run out this weekend.


----------



## Avanti




----------



## Trip tdi

This is a good thread i like this one, shame i donlt own a snow foam lance, but when i do i would know where to go.

Cheers.


----------



## chrisc

I'll get some more up now i have my pertol washer out now


----------



## chrisc

any one have the new valet pro stuff on camera?


----------



## chrisc

take that as a no then


----------



## Razzzle

Blast from the past 

Just had an email notification about this thread!

Nope no new stuff here from me


----------



## chrisc

50,785 views though not bad
Got a new lance today so i'll get some more up


----------



## Saj

A very useful thread, just been through all 17 pages !


----------



## nick.s

chrisc said:


> any one have the new valet pro stuff on camera?


Yes! Let me grab the pics....

The pics:




































Cleans well, albeit with a relatively short dwell time.


----------



## MilesBetter

Razzzle said:


> Blast from the past
> 
> Just had an email notification about this thread!
> 
> Nope no new stuff here from me


+1

:wave:

AB MF still doing it for me


----------



## dooka

Just 2 from me, may put a few more up later. Bilt Hamber Auto Foam ..


----------



## Chri5

The GSI using AB Magifiom.


----------



## VenomUK




----------



## -Kev-

AMFoam


----------



## B0DSKI

Quick magifoam video


----------



## nick.s

Oh go on, Magifoam Yellow from Mark and I's exploits yesterday:


----------



## DMH-01

Stjärnagloss Kokosnöt Snow Foam...


----------



## johnnykimble

great pics guys, need to get myself a snow lance asap


----------



## TopSport+

awesome photos


----------



## J800PAN

Im jealous of all these pictures, i have had my Karcher K3500 sat in my garage for 2 weeks now and waiting for the Snow lance to come from Polished Bliss with some AF Avalanche (hopefully tomorrow - Only ordered late Thurs). Just hope the weather clears enough for me to use it!!


----------



## wash happy

-Kev- said:


> AMFoam


The more i see one of these type r i what one


----------



## Avanti

Well purchased the 1 litre bottle this morning,










you can tell it will foam up, as just the walk to the counter and the solution had developed plenty of suds , the guy infornt of me had purchashed the 2 litre bottle, which I notice has a connection direct to a hose feed, anyways the bottle says 50ml per bucket, hence the product was allowed 50ml per wash, eg 100ml plus 500ml water to do two cars, the vids below show in use

1st up the apply



Then the rinse off



As suspected it wouldn't deal with the road grease like my AK47 product



and finally a pic of the solution dwelling on my car










My summary is that it's not too bad at all, certainly performs like some already available products, up to 20 washes for £7.49, had I not read the label I would have used 100ml for the wash, but other than it creating a more dense foam, I doubt it would have had a greater noticable difference on the road grease, oh and yes the fragrance is very sweet.


----------



## steve from wath

heres one from me
the lance is one my mate sells
the foam is from car chem


----------



## james_death

*Autosmart Ultra Mousse to the left / Autobrite Magifoam to the Right.










Autosmart Actimousse XLS left side / Bilt Hamber Auto-Foam Right Side.







*


----------



## DMH-01

AS Ultramousse having been left to dwell for 15 minutes...


----------



## davewhitt

Valet Pro - Advanced Neutral Snow Foam


----------



## GazEaton

When filling the lance bottle, do people use cold or warm water to fill the bottle up? 
I've got a Nilfisk cold water pressure washer, have always used warm eater in the past and get an ok dwell time of a few minutes.

Cheers


----------



## G4V JW

Angel wax snow foam , Nilfisk 110 and PA Lance


image by G4V JW, on Flickr


image by G4V JW, on Flickr

:thumb:


----------



## Tomukas

Avanti said:


> Well purchased the 1 litre bottle this morning, you can tell it will foam up, as just the walk to the counter and the solution had developed plenty of suds , the guy infornt of me had purchashed the 2 litre bottle, which I notice has a connection direct to a hose feed, anyways the bottle says 50ml per bucket, hence the product was allowed 50ml per wash, eg 100ml plus 500ml water to do two cars, the vids below show in use
> 
> 1st up the apply
> 
> 
> 
> Then the rinse off
> 
> 
> 
> As suspected it wouldn't deal with the road grease like my AK47 product
> 
> 
> 
> and finally a pic of the solution dwelling on my car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My summary is that it's not too bad at all, certainly performs like some already available products, up to 20 washes for £7.49, had I not read the label I would have used 100ml for the wash, but other than it creating a more dense foam, I doubt it would have had a greater noticable difference on the road grease, oh and yes the fragrance is very sweet.


what foam is this and what is your ak 47 product?


----------



## Avanti

Tomukas said:


> what foam is this and what is your ak 47 product?


Woops, sorry, only just noticed the pic missing










My AK47 is autorae snow wax :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos

Here's one I did the other day

Autobrite Superfoam 3 pumps then filled with warm water, I love the stuff!
Part or the Vid






Few pics














































Enjoy


----------



## Bratwurst

GazEaton said:


> When filling the lance bottle, do people use cold or warm water to fill the bottle up?
> I've got a Nilfisk cold water pressure washer, have always used warm eater in the past and get an ok dwell time of a few minutes.
> 
> Cheers


I've never found it to make any difference. It's getting mixed with cold anyway.


----------



## Mike1975

Autobright snow foam and lance


----------



## Mike1975

Autobright snow foam (bout an inch) in a autobright lance







Sorry about above thread with no tidy pic


----------



## tones61

me foaming my evo8










my 12yro daughter foaming my step sisters fiesta










magifoam via my nilfisk, :driver:


----------



## big eck

My Leon cupra R covered in Magifoam yesterday. Used the Nikfisk c110.2.


----------



## Benn

A mix of Elite car cares snow foam and Chemical guys Maxi studs. (nws as i swear at the end)



Car had been in the bodyshop, hence the front missing.


----------



## tones61

anymore foamers? :buffer:


----------



## rhysbmwjones




----------



## mike41

Magifoam through Autobrite HD Lance on my Nilfisk C110 PW


----------



## Guest

I've been using Magifoam for some time now, but decided to give AutoSmart's Ultra Mousse a try. Used 2-3cm of AS Ultra Mousse in the bottom of a AB HD Lance using my Nilfisk.

Example of the dirt (sand and other road grub) before the snow foam:










Snow foam after about 20 minutes (was going to take photos before then, but I had to clear off the snow foam on the car in front of mine, thanks to the wind )










After being rinsed off 30 minutes later, due to be called away:










I've got to say I was impressed with the AS Ultra Mousse.


----------



## roscodan

Mindis said:


> Chemical Guys NO TOUCH SNOW FOAM with Halfords HP1400 Pressure Washer and Challenge gun


how did it turn out buddy


----------



## footfistart

AB Magifoam and a dash of G101 on a friend's ka.


----------



## CPM1

I abandoned snow foam some time ago and started to use a citrus pre wash instead. It was useless. I've returned to snow foam for the reasons shown in the photos. 
This was the car before snow foaming -























I used Autobrite Magifoam, jet washed it away and then put a second layer of magiform over the car before the final rinse off -









Final result after snow foaming -









I'd show you more photos of how effective the Magifoam was but the site keeps telling me I've reached the photo limit.
Anyway I've rediscovered snowfoam, it does a great job on my car which has PB black hole glaze topped off with two layers of Fusso 99.
I'm well chuffed with Magifoam.


----------



## Blueberry

Just like this arty shot of snowfoam - it's Gyeon Foam


----------



## zippo

Blueberry said:


> Just let me this arty shot of snowfoam - it's Gyeon Foam


she even looks sexy in soap :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Juke_Fan

AutoSmart Ultramousse :thumb:


----------



## shine247

Juke_Fan said:


> AutoSmart Ultramousse :thumb:


That is a good blanket of foam you had. What dilution did you have, is it always like that?


----------



## Juke_Fan

That's about 80 to 100ml Ultra Mousse plus 500ml approx of warm water.

Had to experiment to get it like this as I found my lance gave hit and miss performance re foam thickness. Now I rinse the lance out with water after using and run a teaspoon of bicarb in warm water through the lance just before I use it.

Managed to get this thickness of foam for the last 4 uses so hopefully I have found what works for me.


----------



## Jag 63

About an inch of Ultimate Snow Foam topped up with 850ml of warm water.


----------



## shine247

Juke_Fan said:


> That's about 80 to 100ml Ultra Mousse plus 500ml approx of warm water.
> 
> Had to experiment to get it like this as I found my lance gave hit and miss performance re foam thickness. Now I rinse the lance out with water after using and run a teaspoon of bicarb in warm water through the lance just before I use it.
> 
> Managed to get this thickness of foam for the last 4 uses so hopefully I have found what works for me.


Well you appear to have worked if well. Gives you time to do the wheels or whatever. :thumb:


----------



## DME

Oh well, lance ordered from there pressure washer spares people, time to order some foam. Hopefully it'll help keeping the company pick up clean, once I've had a chance to do it properly. (I seem to have got really bad at keeping the pick up tidy. Need something to encourage me).


----------



## gatman

Autosmart snow foam, from my Karcher foam gun :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy




----------



## footfistart

Another magifoam for my TXS.










And one for my focus.


----------



## Dazzel81

Carchem on all :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

You asked for pics of snow foam, here it is.



Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy

great gonzo said:


> You asked for pics of snow foam, here it is.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonz.


Nice! :lol:


----------



## great gonzo

You still after a tester Pittsy?

Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy

I wouldn't mind Gonz:thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

PM me your address mate. 

Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy

great gonzo said:


> PM me your address mate.
> 
> Gonz.


Thank you very much young man :thumb:


----------



## great gonzo

41 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!

Gonz.


----------



## Pittsy

great gonzo said:


> 41 tomorrow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Gonz.


6 months younger than me then:wave:
Happy bbirthday for tomorrow


----------



## footfistart

Happy birthday Gonz  for tomorrow that is


----------



## footfistart

New snow foam wells sample courtesy of Auto Finesse.


----------



## SuperMin

An oldish thread but I loved the pics. Helped me to decide whether to foam or not. :newbie:

Here's my first attempt using Avalanche.... must try to get more on the car than everywhere else next time!









Could have got away without a shampoo afterwards as it came out pretty clean, but did it anyway, just cos I like to.


----------



## great gonzo

Gonz.


----------



## chrisc

why how much is it


----------



## saabfan

First attempt with a snow foam lance (Saverschoice one attached to a Nilfisk C110)

Zymol Auto Wash
Seemed a bit watery and ran off the car quite quickly.






Demon Foam
about 200ml in a 1 litre bottle


----------



## chrisc

5 year old thread that's a revival.


----------



## Dazzel81

Carchem doing its thing


----------



## pepsilol

:driver:


----------



## saabfan

pepsilol said:


> :driver:


Well shot video.


----------

